# Does NM cable (romex) in basements have to be covered?



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 15, 2011)

I see this a lot, NM cable not protected by drywall on a interior half-wall in the basement area. I'll explain: Tri-level house has a 1/2 concrete foundation wall in the basement with the rest of the wall framed to the bottom of the floor joist. NM cable runs through the wall studs with drywall on the living room side and no drywall on the basement side with NM cable exposed going throught the studs.

Is this allowed by code?


----------



## GHRoberts (Feb 15, 2011)

yes. It is allowed.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 15, 2011)

It is allowed but should be protected from damage. As in, if it is running horizontally from stud to stud and the in-between-the-stud wire is looking like it could be "snagged" and pulled by mistake, or have something hung on it, then it needs to be attached along a board or something similar.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think guard strips are allowed anymore.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 16, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> I don't think guard strips are allowed anymore.


If you find that please post it, I allow guard strips all the time and I need to know, thanks


----------



## jar546 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes it is allowed but you are at the mercy of the electrical inspector's opinion as to whether or not the cable is subject to physical damage.  There is subjectivity to the requirements of 334.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 16, 2011)

Agree with jar, they _may_ be acceptable as an "other approved means"

Guard strips were specifically allowed in the 2003 IRC E3702.3.2.  "Guard strips" were removed in the 2006 IRC.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 16, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> Agree with jar, they _may_ be acceptable as an "other approved means"Guard strips were specifically allowed in the 2003 IRC E3702.3.2. "Guard strips" were removed in the 2006 IRC.


So it sounds like they are not specifically allowed, but also not specifically dissallowed.


----------



## NH09 (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree with jar that it is a matter of the inspectors opinion of "subject to physical damage". I ran into a similar situation with unfinished/uninsulated garages, I allowed romex running vertically up the sides of the studs, but not horizontally - I've seen too many people tuck their rakes and shovels behind the wires. In your situation, because insulation and a vapor barrier are installed I would say horizontal (between the studs) is ok.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 16, 2011)

JAR nailed it......interpretation.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 16, 2011)

Yankee said:
			
		

> So it sounds like they are not specifically allowed, but also not specifically dissallowed.


Correct.. sorry for not being more specific in the original reply.. I hate using the online codes to find sections!


----------



## PORTEOUS (Feb 16, 2011)

Here we will make them protect it in an unfinished garage, or run thier runs up to the top-plate along the studs, but is allowed in un-finished bsmt's


----------



## FredK (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't have basement homes out here.  Too expensive to dig.  Make them protect it in all unfinished structures.


----------

